
Pixel Size? Schmixel Size - arjenvrielink
https://medium.com/@vrielink/pixel-size-schmixel-size-e84f07e40ef3
======
greggman2
I know this wasn't really the point of the article but I wish I had more
pixels in my phone camera all the time. It's not that it doesn't take great
pictures. It does. It's that I often want to crop to a tiny portion of the
image. I don't have a telephoto lens on my phone.

For example here's a portion of the image in the article I might want to crop.
[http://greggman.github.io/doodles/cropping-needs-
pixels.html](http://greggman.github.io/doodles/cropping-needs-pixels.html)

I could stylize it or something to try to get around the fact that it's lo-res
but if my smartphone camera was 10 gigpixels or something then I could maybe
actually take the picture I want without needing a telephoto lens.

